
First Draft of PostgreSQL 12 Release Notes - turrini
https://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/release-12.html
======
latch
> Allow common table expressions (CTE) to be inlined in later parts of the
> query

If you were using CTEs before to improve readability of your selects, but
weren't keeping an eye on your execution plans, this can significantly improve
performance of some queries.

~~~
mullr
Alternatively, if you were using them to force a barrier in the query plan, it
could completely tank. Thankfully it can be turned off, and they did this in a
major release.

------
ecnahc515
> Add support for the SQL/JSON path language

This is pretty great. JSONPath is something used already in a bunch of places,
so this knowledge will transfer well when working with JSON in PostgreSQL. Not
to mention it'll be easier to understand than some of PostgreSQL's operators
and functions for getting data from JSON.

